# Glow-Carnevil 2013



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

This was the first year for a carnevil theme and we had the best feedback ever. I guess this year will be about refining it and adding detail.
























And one of the scares. It's dark due to all blacklights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wanna play whack-a-rat!

Those prizes are a hoot, too


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good, Nutz!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a fun and scary time!


----------

